# Craigslist ******* Advertisers



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

So I was looking at the Cleveland area Craigslist, to see how many Sub-$100 companies were in the area(to give an idea how bad the plague has spread to other cities).

And I can't even tell - because some guy posted 144 freaking craigslist drain cleaning ads.

Just type in "Drain Dave" and you get 144 identical ads pulled up. 

I hate spammer guys like that. I plan to flag all 144 of them and hope he gets banned from craigslist forever.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I know it's free but I only get around 2 calls per year from Craigslist.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Probably because someone in your area is spamming it with 100+ ads.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tounces said:


> Probably because someone in your area is spamming it with 100+ ads.




No, always under 10 show up in my area.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Really small town/city?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tounces said:


> Really small town/city?




160,739 in service area, I'm averaging 24 jobs per week.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Dunno, maybe Craigslist isn't very popular in your area. 

Do you actually keep an ad running constantly though?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tounces said:


> Dunno, maybe Craigslist isn't very popular in your area.
> 
> Do you actually keep an ad running constantly though?




Yup, 3 of them in different sections.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Checked my local Craigslist... nothing for "drain cleaner", but there are some plumbers. I do check there often, multiple times a day when I have nothing lined up. I haven't advertised on there yet... right now I have enough work to keep me busy. I'll probably start once school is out.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I always search "Drain Cleaning". Maybe Cleaner brings up different results.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tounces said:


> I always search "Drain Cleaning". Maybe Cleaner brings up different results.


That worked better. Came up with 8, including this one:



> Drain Cleaning in the ****** area, weekend services at no additional costs. $75.
> 
> We have fast and very reliable, friendly service. Insured and affordable. 24 hours.


NO WAY! I'll do that for friends; family need to pay for gas and lunch.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Tounces said:


> I always search "Drain Cleaning". Maybe Cleaner brings up different results.


Ya gotta type in "hole pokers" then you'll prolly find much more!


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Drain cleaning is alive and well in Cleveland. Its the clay pipe capitol of the country. In the city, you still have to install clay pipe on new construction. Just about every home in cleveland is 1900 or older. You will always have bone heads in every market but we do fairly well.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

bulldozer said:


> In the city, you still have to install clay pipe on new construction.


Seriously?!?!?!!!

Around here most every house used clay up until about the mid 70's. I've seen orange bird before, but only once or twice.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i check out craigs for entertainment. let them post as many ads as they want. if you were slow and desperate, you might do the same. i have enough work without it. if i get slow, you might see my ads in a 100 mile radius daily until i dont need to. if its sink or swim, and that keeps my head above water.......


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> Seriously?!?!?!!!
> 
> Around here most every house used clay up until about the mid 70's. I've seen orange bird before, but only once or twice.


Orangeburg, Bud .

The nickname came from one of the cities in which it was produced, Orangeburg, New York.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> Seriously?!?!?!!!
> 
> Around here most every house used clay up until about the mid 70's. I've seen orange bird before, but only once or twice.


 State of Chicago, u must have a drain layer licence to lay clay sewer pipe as per one of the member here..


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> State of Chicago, u must have a drain layer licence to lay clay sewer pipe as per one of the member here..


 I don't think Chicago is a state.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Well, besides he's in Ohio, and Chicago is in Illinois.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I know its stupid
I asked th he city engineer why and his reply was " we've been doing it that way for 100 years why change now".


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

bulldozer said:


> I know its stupid
> I asked th he city engineer why and his reply was " we've been doing it that way for 100 years why change now".




The new clay pipe is superior to the old as the lengths are longer and it has O rings. Some suburbs of Chicago also require clay. Take a piece of cast, a piece of PVC and a piece of clay. Come back 1 million years later only to see that the clay has survived


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

What he said^^^^

Had to replace some fine quality PVC this week that was cracked. Concrete last week and Orangeburg the week before that. Clay next week. 

Yeah we get replacements on clay as well but not near as often as the others. Especially since we started jetting. 

Nothing can really last forever with no maintenance or problems but for building sewers, clay has stood the test as well (and usually better) than most. Municipal PVC mains may be the exception. They usually have strict enough install specs and are deep enough to be under Mother Nature's radar.

None of that makes me want to start installing clay. It's hard work for grown ups.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

bulldozer said:


> I know its stupid
> I asked th he city engineer why and his reply was " we've been doing it that way for 100 years why change now".


Not stupid. Plastic sucks.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tounces said:


> Orangeburg, Bud .
> 
> The nickname came from one of the cities in which it was produced, Orangeburg, New York.


Thanks! I've only heard the term, never seen the spelling, or proper way of saying it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Most older homes around my area are clay tile, and a good amount of them were on septic before a city sewer line was run, and then converted... meaning above the frost line. So I see many misalignments that generally need to be replaced. The town I live in now had a clay tile factory back in the day, and you can always tell if what you're working on is what came from here, stuff is brittle! No snappers, only sawzall or grinder.

I'd have to say I've only seen a handful of cracked/broken PVC lines, but that is usually due to being driven over with heavy equipment. Bellies are common due to improper backfill. I kinda miss working with ABS, it's not against code out here, but, generally speaking, you only see it in manufactured homes.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't know about you guys but when I backfill a sewer repair I've made with plastic-I spread root killer around it. Or salt. Or trans fluid or Arby's. Something that could kill you


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Out here in the street it's clay or SDR. The problem with 4" SDR is its thin so we see a lot of it squeezes over time then crushes when installed under the street, but because its easier than clay it's used often times. When the difference between replacing a 20' section of lateral in the street is $11,000-$14,000 (the lower being SDR) many people opt for the SDR.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

KoleckeINC said:


> I don't know about you guys but when I backfill a sewer repair I've made with plastic-I spread root killer around it. Or salt. Or trans fluid or Arby's. Something that could kill you


Uhh, I wouldn't use anything that could get you in trouble with the EPA, and trans fluid sounds like it might.

Hate to break it to you but ground water is gonna wash away any of that stuff long before roots will reach it. The salt will just be absorbed by the water as it's passing through.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Out here in the street it's clay or SDR. The problem with 4" SDR is its thin so we see a lot of it squeezes over time then crushes when installed under the street, but because its easier than clay it's used often times. When the difference between replacing a 20' section of lateral in the street is $11,000-$14,000 (the lower being SDR) many people opt for the SDR.


Why exactly does 20 feet of clay cost an extra 3 grand? I assume that must be the extra cost for labor?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tounces said:


> Uhh, I wouldn't use anything that could get you in trouble with the EPA, and trans fluid sounds like it might.
> 
> Hate to break it to you but ground water is gonna wash away any of that stuff long before roots will reach it. The salt will just be absorbed by the water as it's passing through.


I'm pretty sure that was sarcasm...


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Tounces said:


> Why exactly does 20 feet of clay cost an extra 3 grand? I assume that must be the extra cost for labor?


Pretty much! But it's also pushed as being more durable than the SDR. Now 6" fugget about it, SDR as its much stiffer in the 6".


----------

